# Connecting Mini VOX to my new Edge via a wireless adapter



## Mike Campbell (Oct 7, 2019)

I am tired of TiVO dragging their feet what is a good wireless adapter I can plug into my Mini VOX so I don't have to hardwire it? The way my house is setup a wireless network is the only option I have. I want to be able to use it in the bedroom to watch what is recorded on my Edge.

If anyone is interested the hard drive has already died on the new Edge I purchased on 10/3/2019. I have been waiting for a week for the new unit to get here.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

_Sorry_ to hear about the hard drive. Gulp.

I wonder if you can wait for this month (or even into the next) as to a Mini adapter--@TiVo_Ted has said, here, that he thought that the TiVo Mini Wireless Adapter would be hitting retail this month (and TiVo would be crazy to miss the holiday season market--although, things happen).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mike Campbell said:


> I am tired of TiVO dragging their feet what is a good wireless adapter I can plug into my Mini VOX so I don't have to hardwire it? The way my house is setup a wireless network is the only option I have. I want to be able to use it in the bedroom to watch what is recorded on my Edge.
> If anyone is interested the hard drive has already died on the new Edge I purchased on 10/3/2019. I have been waiting for a week for the new unit to get here.


What model is your router? I have three Mini (one VOX) using wireless adapters, but you need a decent router. The TiVo adapter is not supposed to need your router, but I'll wait until I get one to see how well that works.


----------



## Mike Campbell (Oct 7, 2019)

I have an ATT Arris Model BGW210-700 Broadband Gateway. I'm fiberoptic all the way to inside the house.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mike Campbell said:


> I have an ATT Arris Model BGW210-700 Broadband Gateway. I'm fiberoptic all the way to inside the house.


Your router should be good. Given a decent environment, like walls, floors and interference, then a wireless bridge should be good to convert the Ethernet of the Mini to WiFi. My VOX is happy with a DAP-1650. Here's a list of bridges I have used:
EX7000
DAP-1650
WUMC710
RE6500
TEW-800MB
RE580D
Most are Extenders that I use as bridges. I don't know your budget, or what the MSRP will be for the TiVo product, but if you use Google you can get an idea of the prices. They vary a lot. Besides the DAP-1650, my A93 Mini both use a RE6500. Please excuse my lack of positivity. You can control wires used for MoCA and Ethernet, but you can't control the atmosphere. 

My router, a Netgear R8300, is on the lower floor in a room with its cable modem and two wired TiVo boxes. There are three Mini on my second floor in a room next to my main viewing area which has the RE580D, two Roamio, one Premiere, Roku, Blu-ray and AVR. The kitchen has one RE6500 feeding one Mini and one smart TV. Everything gets a reboot on the last day of the month (I dust too).


----------

